# RR55od no coffee coming through



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Good morning

This happened last week but figured it was just a maintenance issue. I single dose and loaded the grinder as per normal, hit go and a very small amount came through then nothing while the burrs finished their timed spin. If you look down the throat of the grinder while trying to grind you can see the beans being moved around by the spinning burrs but no grinds come through. I took the top burr carrier out and gave it a good wipe down, reassembled and all was ok.

This morning though, the same thing has happened.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sometimes on smaller burred grinders, if they are set far too fine, they won't feed the beans properly into the burrs (especially when single dosing) and something similar to what you are experiencing happens. This tends not to happen with larger burred grinders though, however, I am not familiar with your specific grinder, so perhaps this is happening as an effect of single dosing a different bean than usual (see below) and grinding very fine, as there is no weight of beans above to help.

If it's not this, then think about any funny noises you may have heard/be hearing, check how far away you are from burr touching point, try making the grind coarser and see if it starts to feed beans. Are these beans particularly oily, light roasted or perhaps larger than your usual bean?

It doesn't sound like it's a specific mechanical fault....and I'm assuming you checked the burr chamber and exit wasn't clogged with coffee?


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

It's happened with two different beans now. First up was foundry roasters Ethiopian (tasty) and this time it's ozone roasters Colombian. Which is a darker roast (not that I really know much about different oil content etc).

Def not grinds stuck in chute. I was feeling quite happy as after various types of flap I've finally worked one that leaves virtually nothing in the chute.

It's 64mm burrs so not really in the small category.

I'll take the burrs out and give another clean then try having more beans in the throat/ not single dosing and see if it happens again.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've had it happen on my RR45, I had to remove the burrs and clean them. For some reason nothing came through - now I single dose and they come through ok, maybe it's the oils clogging it up?


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

I've had the grinder for a good few months now and had this twice in a week which seems odd. I'll give it another clean and hope it's just an anomaly. Will report back.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

does seem odd. I had one for well over a year and never encountered this prob once


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

No, it's definitely an odd one. Just wandering if it's perhaps getting clogged as I put a few drops of water on the beans before grinding??? I reckon I can stop doing this now tho as think I have the golden position for my flap


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Having just cleaned out my Eureka 65E I reckon it might well be the RDT is the culprit. That or oily beans.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

My beans were just going round and round, slowly turning to oily mush. I kept opening the burrs up a step at a time until the whole lot rushed through (got the French press out that time). After that it was OK but did happen once more. No idea what caused it as they were supermarket beans as well so probably very stale.. Not had the problem with fresh roasted beans though even when set so it slightly chirps (burrs need bedding in more it seams).


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Well all good this morning. Didn't have time to take the burrs out for a clean last night so just coursened the grind up a load, ground what was left in the throat and reset to the current beans. Ground fine this morning. Most odd! Have the water a miss tho hoping for my flap position to be good but alas, sh1t to a blanket :-( oh well, at least I got my coffee today


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bean junkie said:


> It's 64mm burrs so not really in the small category.


Yes I was aware it's 64mm burrs, I was just mentioning it tends to happen on smaller burr grinder, meaning it's unusual for it to happen on yours. I have actually owned a few rossi grinders, just not your specific model. A few questions.

1. Is the grinder new or used

2. Are the burrs OEM or aftermarket

3. Do you have a photo of the burrsets.

*P.S. NEVER put water on the beans before grinding in a motorised grinder, it's asking for trouble and could be the cause of the problems. I personally believe only 1 thing should ever go into a grinder and that is roasted coffee and nothing else, not grindz, rice etc..!*


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Ahhh, re-reading I see what you were saying 

1. Used (from grinder guru CC)

2. Pass, prob oem

3. Not currently but easily rectified

I put about 4-5 droplets onto the beans before putting in the grinder. Thought this was an acceptable practice to reduce the dreaded static. I'll work on my flap placement to remove this activity.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bean junkie said:


> I put about 4-5 droplets onto the beans before putting in the grinder. Thought this was an acceptable practice to reduce the dreaded static. I'll work on my flap placement to remove this activity.


I don't know whose acceptable practice it is...but I definitely don't recommend it. It would actually be far more likely to be causing the problem you're experiencing. In addition it just gunges up the burrs. Static is a fact of life...some beans are worse than others, some grinders worse than others.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I had terrible static problems when I first got my RR55 but since replacing the plastic flap inside the funnel with a metal one and setting it about 4 mill from the exit hole, I've had no static and no droplets of water required either, regardless of which beans I use.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bean junkie said:


> Ahhh, re-reading I see what you were saying
> 
> I put about 4-5 droplets onto the beans before putting in the grinder. Thought this was an acceptable practice to reduce the dreaded static. I'll work on my flap placement to remove this activity.


Dave has an opinion, and he has a guess at what might be causing your problem. He has a whole host of experience to draw on and that may well make him more likely to be right.

But the water droplet technique is used by a lot of people, I have yet to read a post defining it as the cause of gunked up burrs. Beans themselves vary naturally in moisture content so your burrs are subjected to this regardless.

Do your own tests and see if water droplets are gunking up your burrs, Dave is well entitled to his opinion but it does't make it right.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

It's been 2 random occurrences thus far but I can go along with added water and oily beans funking up a bit. I opened the grind right up and pulled through a couple of doubles, reset the grind and haven't had a problem since. I have also changed to just filling up the throat first thing and topping up each time. I seem to have finally got my flap in the right place as yesterday and today have seen a river of grinds flowing down the funnel. Finally!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Guess I've been lucky. I've had all sorts of different beans through my 65E (similar burr size) and the last DSOL (Baytown) was a very oily bean. I really almost expected this to happen but it didn't, thankfully. I did have to give the hopper a wash before the next beans went in. I hadn't really heard of putting extra moisture on the beans but maybe the 65E doesn't suffer from static? I've always gone by Dave's advice: the bean, the whole bean and nothing but the bean. I probably ought to whip out the top burr and give it a quick clean though after reading this. Hope your issue is fixed by something that simple.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Bean junkie said:


> It's been 2 random occurrences thus far but I can go along with added water and oily beans funking up a bit. I opened the grind right up and pulled through a couple of doubles, reset the grind and haven't had a problem since. I have also changed to just filling up the throat first thing and topping up each time. I seem to have finally got my flap in the right place as yesterday and today have seen a river of grinds flowing down the funnel. Finally!


well done.. it's a magical feeling when you get that flap right isn't it


----------

